# Toasted Bacon and Peanutbutter Sandwich



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

O.K. Got this one from my cousin who lived in California. Sounds odd but he finally got my country ass to try this:


1-Fry,or microwave( 3-4 )slices of bacon-NOTE-may want to cook extra slice to give to the dog I always do.

2-Throw (2) slices of your bread of choice in the toaster.

3-Grab your toast and butter both pieces and then follow up with peanut butter on top of the butter.

4-Add the bacon and ENJOY!

I know this sounds WEIRD but trust me, you will be hooked for life. David


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I've done this for a while, but haven't actually made one in quite some time. 

Peanut butter is also yummy on hamburgers.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I like PB on pancakes, burgers sounds like a bit much...


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> I like PB on pancakes, burgers sounds like a bit much...


Peanut butter on pancakes is fantastic! I also like peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that does sound pretty damn good, and maybe throw on a few slices of bananas


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Banana sounds good also. I'll have to try that.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's my question: Do you like the banana sliced and laid on top of the peanut butter or mashed into the peanut butter?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to have to say "Mashed Bananas" Shelby.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

ive never had em mashed into the PB, gonna have to try that also


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

terrasco said:


> Peanut butter on pancakes is fantastic! I also like peanut butter and bacon sandwiches.


If memory serves me correctly, this was a favorite sandwich of Elvis.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds nice!! I may have to try all of those suggestions


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You are correct John. The King loved when his momma made him fried Banana and peanut butter sandwiches! They are very yummy.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well start calling you guys Elvis...He was a peanutbutter man for sure...Peanut Butter and Bacon...what a combo...I may have to have a few beers before that one. Better yet...Ill sneak a bit to my kids first...see what they say.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's ok by me Bill. I love Elvis! The King is still alive, right? Your kids will love the sandwich if only you BEG them to try it!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOl...Im an Elvis fan as well...I told it to my wife an shes instantly made a face. Now I have to make it...ill let you guys know...


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> that does sound pretty damn good, and maybe throw on a few slices of bananas


I don't even think Elvis thought of that one.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you stole that from Elvis:frown:


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

PB, Bacon, Toast and Butter, aren't they four of the food groups?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> I like PB on pancakes, burgers sounds like a bit much...


Oh my god, PB and syrup on pancakes? Pure heaven. Thanks a lot for reminding me, I might as well go buy some bigger pants now. :lol:

There's a donut shop in Portland, OR that makes all kinds of wacky pastries. This reminds thread me of the maple bar with bacon. A best seller there. They also have a peanut butter banana too. I don't remember the names off hand, but one references Elvis. (EDIT: Found it, it's called the "Memphis Mafia".)

*Sigh* At times like this, I miss P-Town.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I put peanut butter on everything...even my wife...

I will try this strange recipe and let you know how I like it! I cook my bacon on the grill; man, just thinking of that smell is making me hungry.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> I put peanut butter on everything...even my wife...
> 
> I will try this strange recipe and let you know how I like it! I cook my bacon on the grill; man, just thinking of that smell is making me hungry.


On the wife!:roflmao:That's great!


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

that was Elvis favorite I tried one years ago and was hooked.Best thing I ever ate at that time.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That sounds like something you eat when your really drunk or high. Sounds good though.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I make PB&J with bacon on lightly toasted wheat bread...I've also made a grilled PB&J and Bacon....mmmm good

and I've also done a PBJ made into a piece of stuffed french toast


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

Pan fry some chicken breast in a small amount of butter, when it's cooked add a few tablespoons of PB.......YUM


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never tried one


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Never tried one


please try one. You won't regret it my friend


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

smokinj said:


> please try one. You won't regret it my friend


Will try one,what's the worst could happen..puke up my toe nails :lol:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Gonna run with this recipe sometime soon, sounds flippin great. I could put bacon on anything. I once made bacon chocolate chip cookies. A little salty but still good.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Banana sounds good also. I'll have to try that.


I enjoy both of these--banana's and the bacon--both are goooooooooooood!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

We made these Sunday morning for breakfast. Perfectly delicious and also works to cure a slight hangover! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

damn david...how bout i come over and you fry some of these up for me !! Ill bring the brews !


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bacon can be eaten with anything... Since I love peanut butter and banana sandwiches this must be a winner!!!


----------

